# what boat would you choose?



## BlackFlag (Oct 23, 2007)

I think if i had the means to own any vessel around here i would defintly take the Bluewater Cat @ o.b. marina. That is one bad bitch:bowdown


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

oh god this thread is going to get long.

probably the one that i work (below)


----------



## BlackFlag (Oct 23, 2007)

i thought you worked ongaynel?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

nah.

there is a big difference in having a boat that you want and having a boat you really need. even if everyone in the world had the means to own a 60 foot sportfisherman, how much of a boat do you truly need? for example, everytime we go out on any of the private boats i work, we usually have around 8-10 passengers, thus the need for a bigger boat. because i am fortunate enough to work for guys that have busted their asses at their jobs all their life and can afford the luxury, they also choose to go bigger so that they can fish on many days that smaller boats cant. but if i had to guess, the average person (assuming they had the financial means) could do a lot with a sportfisher in the 35-40 class.


----------



## BlackFlag (Oct 23, 2007)

i said in the area not in a catalog, but yeah that viking is nice... if you like watching the hull flex underneath the engines while runningoke


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

the dataman is a badbitch


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

maybe this one.. dont really care, i just saw it and had to throw it out there..

RECESSION


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

> *BlackFlag (4/29/2008)*i said in the area not in a catalog, but yeah that viking is nice... if you like watching the hull flex underneath the engines while runningoke


yea thats why i deleted it....


----------



## BlackFlag (Oct 23, 2007)

Dataman is definitly a bad ass boat


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i'd go with, the 'reel addiction'... the 'RXcape' ... and Chris Phillips' Ranger...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *SouthernAngler (4/29/2008)*the dataman is a badbitch


spencer, we can't afford the fuel for that thing...:hotsun


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

with the high prices of gas now even the RXcape and phillips boat would put a dent in your wallet.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *SouthernAngler (4/29/2008)*with the high prices of gas now even the RXcape and phillips boat would put a dent in your wallet.


yeah, it'd take over 2 weeks pay to fill up the ole' Contender....:hotsun


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Buck Wild, 31 CAPE HORN with F350s


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

In this area..?

35 Everglades CC @Legendary. Close 2nd would be the 38 Edgewater CCatAdventure Marine on Okaloosa Island. :bowdown


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *wishiniwasfishin07 (4/29/2008)*Buck Wild, 31 CAPE HORN with F350s




I saw that boat filling up with gas on gulf beach hwy...it is a beauty. Big ass boat to be towing around!


----------



## BlackFlag (Oct 23, 2007)

so ya'll are sayin that if you could own anyboat around here, and had the means to put fuel in it without filing for bancruptcy, You would take a center console over a 65' custom that cruises @ 36 knots. Yeah that center console can run 60 mph, but you aint doin 60 in 4ft seas


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i'm no billfisher!


----------



## BlackFlag (Oct 23, 2007)

i'd probably take this boat


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *BlackFlag (4/29/2008)*so ya'll are sayin that if you could own anyboat around here, and had the means to put fuel in it without filing for bancruptcy, You would take a center console over a 65' custom that cruises @ 36 knots. Yeah that center console can run 60 mph, but you aint doin 60 in 4ft seas




If fuel and cleaning etc wasnt a problem, you bet I want a huge sportfish.


----------



## tidefanjam (Oct 2, 2007)

Big Gin,at orange beach marina since i'm dreamin.80' donzi(couldnt find an actual pic,but same boat)


----------



## BlackFlag (Oct 23, 2007)

Big gin is nice. Probably the cleanest engine room in orange beach. That donzi roscioli has twin 2000 series mtu's in it. She will definitly move


----------



## L.Crooke (Jan 14, 2008)

this would be the boat that i would get!


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *BlackFlag (4/29/2008)*Big gin is nice. Probably the cleanest engine room in orange beach. That donzi roscioli has twin 2000 series mtu's in it. She will definitly move


clean big boat is nice...but only if it's putting fish up on the board.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *L.Crooke (4/29/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you gay or something Luke????:boo


----------



## Boatless (Oct 25, 2007)

Don't have pics, but I was coming back from Tallahassee today and passed a guy pulling a brand spanking new Palmetto in the 34 foot range with 3, yes 3 Yamaha 350s on the back. Sure was good looking from where I was sitting. Don't know anything about the boat but it was well equiped.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Probably the "Dreamin' On" for this area.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Personally for me a 35 Cabo Express would suit my needs for both an inshore and offshore fishing machine while still allowing the quiet weekends anchored up out at Ft.McRae and wouldn't be all to bad on the pocket fueling it up after the half million dollar payments,but hey whos worried about fuel when ya got that kind of bank. Dreams are nice ain't they :usaflag


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

My Baby! And still have money in the bank


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Quint Higdon owns the Buck Wild. That boat is UNBELIEVABLE!! The 2 Garmin touch-screen navigations on it are surreal! And he does not hesitate to put the throttle to those 2 big ass engines!! Me, personally, I would probably be happy with the Miss Marissa. Capt. Mike Newell's boat. Twin John Deer powered 46' Egg Harbor. Looks immaculate and rides very nice!!


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

I would like the 36ft Cape with trip 300's


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Does Rocky Jones still have the "Reel Addiction"? That is the boat I would take it's a 42' Viking(I think iit was 42')

Stepped on it a few times.....That was a perfect example of form and function.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Quint's boat (BUCKWILD) is for sale. He listed it on a few other sites about 6 weeks ago and that boat will run close to 70.

Personally, I wan't a 36 Cape with trip 350's and for the response that you can't run these boats at 60 in 4' seas, don't count on it. We've ran Lou's '07 31' Cape (SET 4 Life) at 45 in 4-5' and weren't getting beat up and could have went faster. Granted that wasn't in the 4-5' slop that we see here alot,it was on organized wave patternsin Miami.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (4/30/2008)*


Not sure, but guessing this is the type of boat you have. Nice going on getting your dream boat. I'm still young enough to say....maybe one day a similar boat will be parked behind my house on the water. Along with a couple others.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

No, this is a 52' Cabo. Off Route is a 40' Cabo. They are a fine fishing vessel. I have enjoyed fishing with several Cabo owners. I have fished the 31, 35, and the 40. The 52 is a beast....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Gloryboy (4/30/2008)*Does Rocky Jones still have the "Reel Addiction"? That is the boat I would take it's a 42' Viking(I think iit was 42')
> 
> Stepped on it a few times.....That was a perfect example of form and function.


i think Robert davis' father-in-law owns the boat.... i'm pretty sure it's over 50' ... plus the tower is up there in the nose-bleed section:bowdown


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

52' Cabo. $1.7M nicely equipped. Float that baby down to Cancun for the winter months, then back up here for summer. Talk about a Chick magnet.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, I think Robert's Father-in-law is Rocky Jones. They use to have it over at Seville Harbor when I was still Deckhanding on the Gambler. What a sick boat.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

yah.... it's one bad-ass boat...


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_lblFullMessage>Quint's boat (BUCKWILD) is for sale. He listed it on a few other sites about 6 weeks ago and that boat will run close to 70.





what site is that boat for sale on? checked boat trader, didn't see it.

thanks


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (4/29/2008)*Probably the "Dreamin' On" for this area.


how are you the only person to say this??!!?!?! 82' of garlington is probably one i would take a loot at!

bluewater cat is stinking nice too! it was actuall team america's tournament boat (american custom yachts) originally. now it is owned by a guy that worked for caterpillar. i think he was an engineer, but im not sure. but yeah, what a boat, fast and GORGEOUS.

another boat i would take a strong look at jubilee. it is the sistership to hatteras'sflag ship, the 64 TE"hatterascal" it looks like it has a very comfortable cockpit. gunnels are low, id love to fish one and see what they're really like backing down on a fish.

im not sure the name of it, but there is an old rybovich (i think its rybo?) on the far southwest corner at OBmarina that is getting a COMPLETE refit. i think that might be my final answer to which boat i would own. it is just BEAUTIFUL. really reminds me of some of the older, first big models that merrit boatworks began to build. size is nice, age is kinda important, but to have lines like that, wow... makes me drool.


----------



## MR.STAAL (Oct 22, 2007)

the baddest flats boat out there.....


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

> *MR.STAAL (4/30/2008)*
> 
> the baddest flats boat out there.....


:clap With you a 110%

Realistic goal too....maybe not a NEW one, but have seen some amazing deals on them over the past few months.


----------



## BlackFlag (Oct 23, 2007)

Two brothers own bluewater cat. They own a CAT dealership in louisiana. I work @ middleton marine and we work on her. The first time i stepped on that thing, i was really impressed. I like dreamin on, carib, big gin, jubilee, jena suzanne, thunder, and High Tide. But bluewater cat is definatly my pick


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Probably would go with the yellowfin 42 w/ triple or quads (if fuel weren't an issue, of course)


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

the 42 Fin is one bad boat. I was fortunate enough to climb all over the first one built at the Miami boat show year before last.......your talking big CC when you can have bunks in the center console. They had that one rigged with the newQuad 300 Verado's at the time before the new 350s


----------



## FizzyLifter (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm lovin this boat. CC yet has a little cabin area.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

this is my buddy's boat... 33' Hydrasports VECTOR trip 300 yammys!!!...:bowdown


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't know the manufacturer but "Commotion" is one sweet looking boat. Saw them out cobia fishing several days... Not the biggest boat out there, just the right size. You wouldn't need a crew to run her. Has the lines of a Garlington...

I'm pretty happy with the one I've got...She's got a few battle scars...22 years old...new engines and Cobia tower. I don't cry if the gunnel gets scratched.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Commotion is a 50' Heritage. It rides Awesome and is one fine boat


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *Boardfeet (5/1/2008)*I don't know the manufacturer but "Commotion" is one sweet looking boat. Saw them out cobia fishing several days... Not the biggest boat out there, just the right size. You wouldn't need a crew to run her. Has the lines of a Garlington...
> 
> I'm pretty happy with the one I've got...She's got a few battle scars...22 years old...new engines and Cobia tower. I don't cry if the gunnel gets scratched.




:withstupid

Sweet boat, also Game On is a bad ass boat..


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

I'll settle for this one

http://www.thehulltruth.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=153300&start=1


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

26 to 31 foot Panga with a Pilot house. I could make it to the Rigs and back on very little gas. Would be a great fishing and dive boat that I could afford gas.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Capt. AHO (5/3/2008)*26 to 31 foot Panga with a Pilot house. I could make it to the Rigs and back on very little gas. Would be a great fishing and dive boat that I could afford gas.


Who makes a 31' Panga with a pilot house? Panga Marine makes a 26' and a 28', but they don't come with a wheel house. After buying the 18' skiff from Panga Marine a couple of months ago, I will never buy a boat with a different hull design. They are very dry and they burn very little gas. I can run 50 crab traps and burn less than 1 gallon of gas.


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

Costa Rica or build oneand you would have to make the pilot house. I was going to build a 26 but material would almost be more than going to Miami and buying one already built. I just like the idea of a long boat that does not have to have two huge motors to go. And the range of one with a 100 gal fuel tank would be awesome.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Screw building one, there are to many quality manufacturers that will stand behind their product. I'm pretty sure Panga Marine would do a Pilot House on a custom job, they do a lot of custom work. Their 28' either comes with a single 300 or twin 140's, pretty bad ass boat. The 261 looks good too.

http://www.pangamarine.com/boatsN.html


----------

